# Increasing sustain on my PRS SE Soapbar



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi all!

It seems like my Soapbar lack sustain, so I wonder what I could do to help that? 
New bridge? new nut? Here is a picture of the bridge:










It's actually not a huge problem though, but it will be a nice to get some more from it!

Thanks!

Jonathan


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Jonathan,

Several possible things to check:
- is the nut is sitting well on the bottom of the fretboard/neck?
- is the nut glued?
- is the bridge is sitting well on the two posts that are holding it?
- are the strings sitting well in the notch of the saddles?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Pickup height can affect it as well. Too close and the magnet drags the strings. Find the sweet spot in relation to your amp as well. Mine is off to the right at about a 45 degree angle.


----------

